# NEW YEARS DAY SHOW OFF



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OK FELLAS THIS IS SIMPLE BUILD SUMTHING FOR THIS DAY HOW U WANTED ANYWAY U WANTED THIS STARTS NOW NO JUDGING WILL DONE THIS IS FOR SHOW ONLY IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE ASK LOL.... uffin:


ONLY RULE IS: FINISH SUMTHING

POST UR NAME IF UR IN 

bigdogg323


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> OK FELLAS THIS IS SIMPLE BUILD SUMTHING FOR THIS DAY HOW U WANTED ANYWAY U WANTED THIS STARTS NOW NO JUDGING WILL DONE THIS IS FOR SHOW ONLY IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE ASK LOL.... uffin:
> 
> 
> ONLY RULE IS: FINISH SUMTHING




POST UR NAME IF UR IN 

bigdogg323
sneekyg909


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Will it be a new year hop off too?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

face108 said:


> Will it be a new year hop off too?


Fuck it go for it


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok i want in


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

POST UR NAME IF UR IN 

bigdogg323
sneekyg909
CHR1S619


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

POST UR NAME IF UR IN 

bigdogg323
sneekyg909
CHR1S619
Smallz


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Smallz said:


> POST UR NAME IF UR IN
> 
> bigdogg323
> sneekyg909
> ...


Face108


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Smallz said:


> POST UR NAME IF UR IN
> 
> bigdogg323
> sneekyg909
> ...


FIXED


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Progress pics or no pics till showtime?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> Progress pics or no pics till showtime?


its up to u if u wanna post them go ahead bro


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Smallz said:


> POST UR NAME IF UR IN
> 
> bigdogg323
> sneekyg909
> ...


 so build what i like :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

POST UR NAME IF UR IN 

bigdogg323
sneekyg909
CHR1S619
Smallz
dre1only
coast2coast
face108
hocknberry
motivation right....LOL.....i just gotta focus on the FINISH part!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> View attachment 559369


:wow:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow:


This time for reals...:x:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> This time for reals...:x:


:uh: yeah yeah yeah :finger: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

QUOTE=hocknberry;16066111]POST UR NAME IF UR IN 

bigdogg323
sneekyg909
CHR1S619
Smallz
dre1only
coast2coast
face108
hocknberry
Met8to
motivation right....LOL.....i just gotta focus on the FINISH part![/QUOTE]


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll finish this one. I hope..


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

POST UR NAME IF UR IN 

bigdogg323
sneekyg909
CHR1S619
Smallz
dre1only
coast2coast
face108
hocknberry
Met8to
Damaged


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CHR1S619 said:


> I'll finish this one. I hope..


bad ass!! now i know what to do with mine when i get back to it! wheels look right at home!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Compton1964 ill be in


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

think ill go with this one?!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> bad ass!! now i know what to do with mine when i get back to it! wheels look right at home!


Thanks. I just found those wheels in random pile I have


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Damaged said:


> POST UR NAME IF UR IN
> 
> bigdogg323
> sneekyg909
> ...


*BIGG $TAN 870*


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

This is how low it'll go without cutting. 
Still need interior & foil.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

POST UR NAME IF UR IN 

bigdogg323
sneekyg909
CHR1S619
Smallz
dre1only
coast2coast
face108
hocknberry
Met8to
Damaged
Wonderbread


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

darkside customs said:


> POST UR NAME IF UR IN
> 
> bigdogg323
> sneekyg909
> ...


I wanna play!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*AYE!!! HOW COME ME & HYDROHYPE'S NAME AIN'T ON THE LIST YET PLAYA'?!!!:ninja::biggrin:*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CHR1S619 said:


> This is how low it'll go without cutting.
> Still need interior & foil.


I likes this wagon. Who makes it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damaged said:


> POST UR NAME IF UR IN
> 
> bigdogg323
> sneekyg909
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

CHR1S619 said:


> This is how low it'll go without cutting.
> Still need interior & foil.


Slick,is this a Johann?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yup. It's an old jo-han kit.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HERE'S MINE  :naughty:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

No rules.huh? I think Ill finish this off for this,once and for all


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*POST UR NAME IF UR IN 

bigdogg323
sneekyg909
CHR1S619
Smallz
dre1only
coast2coast
Hydrohype
Compton1964
face108
hocknberry
Met8to
Damaged
CemetaryAngel81
Hydrohype
Darkside Customs
BIG $TANN780
Tonioseven*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

I've watching for awhile now, might as give it a try.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

*POST UR NAME IF UR IN 

bigdogg323
sneekyg909
CHR1S619
Smallz
dre1only
coast2coast
Hydrohype
Compton1964
face108
hocknberry
Met8to
Damaged
CemetaryAngel81
Hydrohype
Darkside Customs
BIG $TANN780
Tonioseven*
Raise up


----------



## DTKH22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*POST UR NAME IF UR IN 

bigdogg323
sneekyg909
CHR1S619
Smallz
dre1only
coast2coast
Hydrohype
Compton1964
face108
hocknberry
Met8to
Damaged
CemetaryAngel81
Hydrohype
Darkside Customs
BIG $TANN780
Tonioseven
*Raise up
_*dtkh22*_





im in too shit not sure yet wat kit ima ill post up soon


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*POST UR NAME IF UR IN 

bigdogg323
sneekyg909
CHR1S619
Smallz
dre1only
coast2coast
Hydrohype
Compton1964
face108
hocknberry
Met8to
Damaged
CemetaryAngel81
Hydrohype
Darkside Customs
BIG $TANN780
Tonioseven
Trendsetta 68 

*I wonder how many homies will finish somethin' ....... Supershow was a YEAR, this is a few months :biggrin:
I'm just sayin .............​


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*I'M NOT FOR SURE ABOUT WHAT ALL I'MMA HAVE READY FOR THE NEW YEAR'S $HOW-OFF! BUT,I DO KNOW THIS...I'M BUSY AS A MUH-F++KA' OVER HERE PLAYA'!!!:yes:*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*NAME FIX PLEEEASE!!! IT'Z "BIGG $TAN 870":dunno::biggrin:*


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *POST UR NAME IF UR IN
> 
> bigdogg323
> sneekyg909
> ...


Fixt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *
> [/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/I]*[SUZE=2][/SIZE]I wonder how many homies will finish somethin' ....... Supershow was a YEAR, this is a few months :biggrin:
> I'm just sayin .............​


Im wondering the same thing bro :uh: lol...... If they finish they finish if they dont its all good it is what it is homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

LUXMAN COMIN THRU . . .ON THE BUMPER . . .SEE YALL THERE


----------



## godsmacked (Dec 26, 2011)

I would like to be added to this list if possible my name is godsmacked


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll finish; I didn't start until a month before the deadline and I made quite a bit of progress.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

POST UR NAME IF UR IN

biggdogg323
sneekyg909
CHR1S619
Dre1only
coast2coast
Compton1964
face108
hocknberry
Met8to
Damaged
CemetaryAngel81
Hydrohype
Darkside Customs
BIG $TANN870
Tonioseven
Raise Up
dtkh22
Trendsetta 68
LUXMAN
godsmacked


fixed....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Decided to pull the Nomad back out and finish it this year I had it lay'n in the cut to long :nicoderm: ...
























Certified Hype 1966 SS Impala once I get these 2 out the way I got 1 more :x: ...












hopefully I'll stay focused on these and have them finished with a 3rd build :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 560786
> View attachment 560790
> View attachment 560791


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks brah uffin: ...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> View attachment 561993
> 
> 
> :drama: IM A KEEP AN :nicoderm: ON THIS ONE :naughty:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

One of these will be completed on 1/1/13


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Made a good amount of progress on my build for this topic,but no pics until show day


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> One of these will be completed on 1/1/13


The hard top would be a nice one to finish...:nicoderm:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

sneekyg909 said:


> The hard top would be a nice one to finish...:nicoderm:


Im loving that hard top


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> One of these will be completed on 1/1/13


:wow: :sprint:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Raiderpride


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Hope to have these finished for the showdown


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

count my azz in,,,,,,,,making me some displays for this.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> count my azz in,,,,,,,,making me some displays for this.


:shocked:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

No pics til the day,Im shooting for 2 finished ones we'll see.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> No pics til the day,Im shooting for 2 finished ones we'll see.


Im shooting for three!!!!........... J/p shit I'm lucky if I finish one!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Me too but ill finish it in time


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm workin' on 4! But I'll have 3 done fa' sho!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> I'm workin' on 4! But I'll have 3 done fa' sho!!!


:shocked: i can barely do one :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*These are clean cuts homie !*


COAST2COAST said:


> Hope to have these finished for the showdown


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DTKH22 said:


> *POST UR NAME IF UR IN
> 
> bigdogg323
> sneekyg909
> ...



Im scratched off this list.. Im out, it's not even thanks giving and I am no place, with no momentum, I spoke to soon when I said i was in.. I wont have shit done.. Mad props to everybody else!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Im scratched off this list.. Im out, it's not even thanks giving and I am no place, with no momentum, I spoke to soon when I said i was in.. I wont have shit done.. Mad props to everybody else!


 Look at you go'n out the back door  hno: shit my builders block is back but shit I'm still gonna have something done even if its in a crunch :fool2:jus do a little some'n a day :facepalm:






chop'n the frame & some ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good guys.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice...glasshouse looks good with a booty kit:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Coast 2 Coast :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey dre hit up kustombuilder on fb for sum bumper kits he has them in resin bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: :sprint:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hydro, Dont take this the wrong way. But this is the nice'est car I seen out of you. Great job man.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Clean,Stance is right on Markie.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Solid work hydro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hydro, Dont take this the wrong way. But this is the nice'est car I seen out of you. Great job man.


But I got sloppy paint on the pump's, and the left woofer is mounted higher than the right woofer? lol

I think it's the PANCHO paint n pattern that you guys are looking at? But thanks guy's BIG TIME, I got many unbuilt cars with the trunk 

open, I wont bring allot of detail? but I will take better care of the pumps dumps and battery's..


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hydro, Dont take this the wrong way. But this is the nice'est car I seen out of you. Great job man.


Nice....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice bro!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> Hey dre hit up kustombuilder on fb for sum bumper kits he has them in resin bro


 alright fhanks BigDogg :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dre1only said:


> alright fhanks BigDogg :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

If it's not to late ,I'd like in.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Just show up on 1/1/13 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> Just show up on 1/1/13 :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Real nice '65 Impala Hydro !*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Hydrohype*Im scratched off this list.. Im out, it's not even thanks giving and I am no place, with no momentum, I spoke to soon when I said i was in.. I wont have shit done.. Mad props to everybody else! " Hydrohype was later Quoted saying " But I got sloppy paint on the pump's, and the left woofer is mounted higher than the right woofer :facepalm:I wont bring allot of detail :dunno:, but I will take better care of the pumps dumps and battery's







"*" BOY IF YOU DON'T KNOCK IT OFF "* *SMMFGDH ... YOUR* :loco:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> Hope to have these finished for the showdown


just get them hinged an sell them to me...lol...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:
:biggrin:Already hinged and mostly painted

Sup fawker.... Been in hidin?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

The jam work looks great coast!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks brotha....ima try 2 post pics l8r....been on a paintin spree b4 it gets too cold


----------



## DTKH22 (Aug 13, 2012)

here a lil sumthin from me its my first radical ill explain a lil about it later and post more pics i gotss shit load more dunn


























gotts more dunn ill post some soon


----------



## DTKH22 (Aug 13, 2012)

damm lookin at all urs i hope im dunn by new years im sure i will b tho great fukkin work everyone


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DTKH22 said:


> here a lil sumthin from me its my first radical ill explain a lil about it later and post more pics i gotss shit load more dunn
> 
> 
> View attachment 571574
> ...


LOOK'N GOOD :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DTKH22 (Aug 13, 2012)

hell ya thnx homie dre i gotts a hella lotta plans fo this one its gunna be a frame off rad iv filled all the door gas lid body lines and filled in the frame so its all smothed out etc on the 63 im thinkin about doin a sunroof but every1 has it already comin with some hot shit soon ill keep postin up


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DTKH22 said:


> hell ya thnx homie dre i gotts a hella lotta plans fo this one its gunna be a frame off rad iv filled all the door gas lid body lines and filled in the frame so its all smothed out etc on the 63 im thinkin about doin a sunroof but every1 has it already comin with some hot shit soon ill keep postin up


:drama:I haven't pushed myself to that limit yet but next year I'll bring out my project I been :ninja: on :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Just started on this today...maybe ready by then?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

It'll be nice to see some good, quality builds instead of reading a bunch of bullshit posted all over the place.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> It'll be nice to see some good, quality builds


X2

Im assuming bigdogg will post up a new thread to display/showcase everyones builds on new years day.?
Personally I think it would great if there were no comments posted in the Show off day thread, just pics of each members builds.
But hey who am I to say or suggest anything.


----------



## DTKH22 (Aug 13, 2012)

shit i agree doggy cus homies on here cant quite talkin shit like lil hoes that was my first project pics/post about the build off iv dun and the other guys shit seas its brand new to so maby fuks should read threw some shit before they comment on shit.........................


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> Just show up on 1/1/13 :thumbsup:





bigdogg323 said:


> :yes:


Kool:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ready for clear tomorrow...





























:x:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Lookin good


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> Hope to have these finished for the showdown


Adjustable rear suspension

























Pullin tape:biggrin:

























Still gotta bmf and clear


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

^^^ Nice work...:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Lookin good


Thanks...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

look'n good coast & sneeky g :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

62 and 66 is fresh lookin.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks fellers


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

doin it again COAST!!! sick shit bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

alil update moded the frame to get it this low and the top is painted also :nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> Adjustable rear suspension
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> alil update moded the frame to get it this low and the top is painted also :nicoderm:


NICE :h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*That is sick homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:thumbsup:



COAST2COAST said:


> Adjustable rear suspension
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' GOOOOOOOD up in here fellas!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got'r foiled! Looks like I'll be finishing her


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> Lookin' GOOOOOOOD up in here fellas!!!


:dunno: WHERE'S URS TONY?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> look'n good coast & sneeky g :thumbsup:


 (what he said) x2!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> :dunno: WHERE'S URS TONY?


 You'll see it on the 1st.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man you know Im lovin that wagon.:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

CHR1S619 said:


> Got'r foiled! Looks like I'll be finishing her


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> You'll see it on the 1st.


:shocked: :tears:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *That is sick homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:thumbsup:


Damn that's some nice paint , how the hell did I miss this ! Ehh frank que pasa vato?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave:


What's up homie been slacking lol I'm ready to check out some rides on Jan 1st homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> What's up homie been slacking lol I'm ready to check out some rides on Jan 1st homie


Me too  i hope :happysad: lol.....


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

My build will be ready for show day,its about 75% complete at the moment and should be finished in the next week or so.:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's what she looks like right now.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CHR1S619 said:


> Here's what she looks like right now.


 I real like this wagon....lookin good homie.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## joe-see (Nov 24, 2012)

not sure if i'll have it done in time but a lil motavation


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:facepalm:Tingos...u r a master @ your craft....its such a pain in the ass... But hereswhere im @ with the 66 trunk


----------



## Felix713 (Oct 17, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> :facepalm:Tingos...u r a master @ your craft....its such a pain in the ass... But hereswhere im @ with the 66 trunk


 Looking good bro


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :facepalm:Tingos...u r a master @ your craft....its such a pain in the ass... But hereswhere im @ with the 66 trunk


looks pretty damn good to me Coast :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks fellas...had to put it away, was givin me a headache:biggrin:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks really good.....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

did some work on on these today still undecided about which way I wanna build :ninja:chop,chop :nicoderm:












gotta touch up my foil paint the skirts lay the carpet she almost ready






f/n with the glass house rear end it really is a pos






anywayz I'm do'n something monday is gonna be a good day to paint


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Got my Deuce re-foiled this morning. I need to get a few parts Alcladed this weekend so I can stay on schedule.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll do the doors tomorrow ready for paint I'm gonna try something different :x:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

1 month left guys!!:run: if the month ends?! LOL....ITS ALMOST END OF THE WORLD TIME!! i have no luck at all....and now let the date be set for the "end of the world DEC 21ST".....LOL....thats my b-day! :banghead:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> 1 month left guys!!:run: if the month ends?! LOL....ITS ALMOST END OF THE WORLD TIME!! i have no luck at all....and now let the date be set for the "end of the world *DEC 21ST".....LOL....thats my b-day!* :banghead:


:angel:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I ran out of the glue on the right.. the store that sell's it was closed on sunday, so I bought the stuff on the left to finish my car.. 


I suck as a builder anyway! but this glue suck's stale ass almost as much as I do! so I stopped before putting on the door handles,

windshield wipers and side mirrors... I really hate this car.. and I totally look forward to quitting this hobby all together! 

Pancho I totally apologize because I took your beautiful paint job.. and turned out a dull glue bomb of a build!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> 1 month left guys!!:run: if the month ends?! LOL....ITS ALMOST END OF THE WORLD TIME!! i have no luck at all....and now let the date be set for the "end of the world DEC 21ST".....LOL....thats my b-day! :banghead:


I couldn't ask for a better gift then that jk


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking great guys,I switched up my build pics when I get home from work


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

doors cut & functioning think'n of change'n up my colors :dunno:
























come together,when I put his ass in the sun it'll look like its been spit shined


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 576948
> View attachment 576956
> doors cut & functioning think'n of change'n up my colors :dunno:
> View attachment 576951
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> Im scratched off this list.. Im out, it's not even thanks giving and I am no place, with no momentum, I spoke to soon when I said i was in.. I wont have shit done.. Mad props to everybody else!


YEA i DONT FEEL THAT EXCITEMENT i SOMETIMES GOT IN THE PAST WHEN i WAS PROUD OF A COMPLETION. i CAN

HONESTLY SAY THAT i DID NOT ENJOY ANY OF THE CHALLENGE'S OF BUILDING THIS CAR.. SO MANY TIMES i WANTED

TO TOSS IT AGAINST THE WALL... yEA i SEE THE FUCKING FLAW'S THAT MY CAMERA IS ALWAYS SO EAGER TO 

POINT OUT.. BUT I LIKE THE CAR JUST THE SAME, I AM VERY PROUD TO HAVE ANOTHER PANCHO PAINT 

JOB IN MY COLLECTION.. IM AM NOT A FAN OF NOTCHED BACK REAR END'S, BUT I DID NOT NOTCH THIS REAR END 

BACK SO FAR, TO THE POINT WHERE IT HAS AN UGLY LAY.. AND I AM GLAD THAT i GOT IT OVER WITH EVEN AFTER I 

SAID I WOULD NOT HAVE IT DONE BY NEW YEARS.. I LIKE THIS CAR, BUT I AM ANGRY AT THIS CAR AT THE SAME 

TIME.. IT'S LIKE I WANT TO TELL EVERYBODY ELSE F U C K Y O U, IN ADVANCE LOL BECAUSE i KNOW 

YOU GUYS WONT LIKE IT... SOOOOO FUCK YOU! LOL,,i DID THE BEST THAT I COULD.. i HAVE BUILDING 
DIS-ORDERS,, AND I AM LUCKY THAT i GET ANYTHING FINISHED..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hydro ever since I started this site all Iv seen from you were hoppers. And then you go build this. GREAT JOB BUDDY. For me this is the best one you've done.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> YEA i DONT FEEL THAT EXCITEMENT i SOMETIMES GOT IN THE PAST WHEN i WAS PROUD OF A COMPLETION. i CAN
> 
> HONESTLY SAY THAT i DID NOT ENJOY ANY OF THE CHALLENGE'S OF BUILDING THIS CAR.. SO MANY TIMES i WANTED
> 
> ...


fucc it Hydro just send me the body I got the xtras frame bumpers guts ect... ,JUST THE BODY the body ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dre that wagon is hot man.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dre that wagon is hot man.


thanks 1/2 it should be done today & you know todays gonna be a damn good day to paint this paint I got acts funny in cold weather but its the only black I got :x:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hydro ever since I started this site all Iv seen from you were hoppers. And then you go build this. GREAT JOB BUDDY. For me this is the best one you've done.


Thanks man, but I put together many car's that are not hopper's ( but i never did foil, and never will ) that's the main reason i know 

that I am not a builder, but there is something about this 65, rub's me the wrong fuckin way from the start? It's started with the 

sloppy paint on the pumps,, but instead of doing the pumps over? I just kept going.. I dont like red. but I had this painted interior 

that came in a 65 parts box I got off of ebay for the frame and undies,, so I figured I would keep the ugly ass interior and build 

around it? I told Pancho I wanted a deep wine color, with a pattern roof. and he did an awesome job of that request. 

I wanted to try different wheels from what i normally use on my lo lo's.. so with the bad wheel choice, and the sloppy pumps things 

things just got worse from there.. Im very surprised I did not get glue finger prints on the window's or body of the car. because 

I had issue's with the front and rear bumper. buy the time i got the mirrors and the door handles? I was pissed and i really did not 

give a fuck anymore!.... I dont think the car is as ugly ass everybody else does! but I dont like it nearly ass much as the two 65 

Impala's i did before this one.. nor do I like it as much as the 3 other cars i used with 65 frames! This shit was a hella wake up 

call for me.. (other than 65 impy's for the frames) Im not buying any more models again in life... Im just gonna concentrate on 

getting completions on what i already have, so i can ultimately get quiet. I really really dont like the challenge of any un built 

model any more!




























this vert was my 2nd 65,,,









this is my 1st 65 impy,,,


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 576948
> View attachment 576956
> doors cut & functioning think'n of change'n up my colors :dunno:
> View attachment 576951
> ...


wow nice me like!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> Thanks man, but I put together many car's that are not hopper's ( but i never did foil, and never will ) that's the main reason i know
> 
> that I am not a builder, but there is something about this 65, rub's me the wrong fuckin way from the start? It's started with the
> 
> ...


:nono::nono::nono: this topic is for people who r in the show off NOT DROP OUTS OR JACKWAGONS :shocked: :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> wow nice me like!


X 2.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> :nono::nono::nono: this topic is for people who r in the show off NOT DROP OUTS OR JACKWAGONS :shocked::biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


sue me! or better yet get a mod to ban me!:rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> fucc it Hydro just send me the body I got the xtras frame bumpers guts ect... ,JUST THE BODY the body ...


Damm is it that bad? lol my poor model! YOU CAN SEND ME YOUR 65 FRAME AND MOTOR THOUGH! I NEED EM FOR TWO 68'S AND A 69!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> Damm is it that bad? lol my poor model! YOU CAN SEND ME YOUR 65 FRAME AND MOTOR THOUGH! I NEED EM FOR TWO 68'S AND A 69!


...ill be watching..lol:ninja:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> ...ill be watching..lol:ninja:


 Hey Hawk.. I promise I will try my best to do better on the next build's....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This Ill do for this buildoff,so shes coming along


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^^^^this looks real good!!^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> wow nice me like!


 Most Appreciated Old Skool I gotta get a little more creative with my builds to keep up with the Top Doggs tho' :thumbsup:
@ Hydro :nono: ............ I got some tan interior I can paint pink with a gold twist that'll look nice for the 65 tho send it homie,see thats what your problem is you didn't choose that color :facepalm: it still looks good tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> This Ill do for this buildoff,so shes coming along
> View attachment 577363
> View attachment 577366
> View attachment 577367
> View attachment 577368


I'm dig'n how you got the purple flakes on the black paint bro :thumbsup::thumbsup: lookin good ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> I'm dig'n how you got the purple flakes on the black paint bro :thumbsup::thumbsup: lookin good ...


Thanks homie,wanted to finish the hudson wagon and 29 pickup for this but I got sooooo wrapped up with family matters so Im going with a car thats already on the bench


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> sue me! or better yet get a mod to ban me!:rofl:


Fine :mad; ill sue you for being a jackwagon DROP OUT :tongue: :rofl: :rofl: EITHER UR IN THE SHOW OFF OR NOT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> This Ill do for this buildoff,so shes coming along
> View attachment 577363
> View attachment 577366
> View attachment 577367
> View attachment 577368


Im not big fan of old caddys but damn this sweet bro i likes it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> This Ill do for this buildoff,so shes coming along
> View attachment 577363
> View attachment 577366
> View attachment 577367
> View attachment 577368


Dude that roof is lookin sweet. And that BMF is lookin much nicer.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> This Ill do for this buildoff,so shes coming along
> View attachment 577363
> View attachment 577366
> View attachment 577367
> View attachment 577368


gangster!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas appreciate them words,Im actually the opposite,love old caddys dont really care to much for newer 90d ones I dig the classics,but seeing so many killer 90d lacs Im starting to want to do one of those toouffin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> Thanks man, but I put together many car's that are not hopper's ( but i never did foil, and never will ) that's the main reason i know
> 
> that I am not a builder, but there is something about this 65, rub's me the wrong fuckin way from the start? It's started with the
> 
> ...



quitcherbitchin'; you got a '73 and a '68 to worry about next up.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> quitcherbitchin'; you got a '73 and a '68 to worry about next up.


:shocked: snap :twak:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> _*quitcherbitchin'*_; you got a '73 and a '68 to worry about next up.


bless you! LOL....and ya....shake it off markie and keep going!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Big Momma's Interior pics...




















Hope to finish in time...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Killer look.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Big Momma's Interior pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :shocked: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Interior is lookin dope sneeky


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> Big Momma's Interior pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats look'n good Sneaky :thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Swinging on new years the LS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :shocked:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Little bit of the engine,also added a deeper lip to the wheels


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'M DO'N THIS TO GOT IT FUNCTIONING :ninja:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Killer look.





bigdogg323 said:


> :wow: :shocked: :thumbsup:





COAST2COAST said:


> Interior is lookin dope sneeky





Dre1only said:


> thats look'n good Sneaky :thumbsup:



Thanks for the comments guys...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Doing a wood floor in the wagon


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Doing a wood floor in the wagon
> View attachment 579324


THATS WHAT IT DO :h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Doing a wood floor in the wagon
> View attachment 579324


looks real good!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good in here! sneeky...the interior is sweet.....and the wood floor is wicked cemetary!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Finished the wood floor,set coming up,might carve up some tiki heads for this to put on each corner


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> I'M DO'N THIS TO GOT IT FUNCTIONING :ninja:


Daammnn:wow:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Looks like there is going to be a good line up of builds for show day.


Got my build completed,will see all you fella's show day when it will be revealed.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:sprint:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Daammnn:wow:


wsup brah those are the 59 skirts lol well tmorrow will be 72 degrees out here so she'll have a couple of flaws tho


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damaged said:


> Looks like there is going to be a good line up of builds for show day.
> 
> 
> Got my build completed,will see all you fella's show day when it will be revealed.


:shocked: :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Finished the wood floor,set coming up,might carve up some tiki heads for this to put on each corner
> View attachment 579683


:wow: those came out sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Air tank so far..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Got some progress but it won't be revealed until 1/1/13.:ninja:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> Got some progress but it won't be revealed until 1/1/13.:ninja:


 :twak:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Got some progress but it won't be revealed until 1/1/13.:ninja:


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Damaged said:


> Looks like there is going to be a good line up of builds for show day.
> 
> 
> Got my build completed,will see all you fella's show day when it will be revealed.



ohhhh shitttttttt!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Sneak peak pics

















:banghead:All the pumps didnt fit


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> Sneak peak pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_uuuh,oh shit I see you know !!!_


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> Sneak peak pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dat looks tight coast!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> ohhhh shitttttttt!


Probly should have mentioned when I posted the pic.
It aint nothing elaborate or anything special.Just a clean traditional,which was built pretty much oob.
Im just happy that I built something to contribute.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

COAST2COAST said:


> Sneak peak pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angle the top two and then put other ones on floor also at an angle


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> Sneak peak pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That still looks really clean Coast:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks guys ....rollin thats actually a great idea....ima c if itll work.....back to the drawing board:sprint:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damaged said:


> Probly should have mentioned when I posted the pic.
> It aint nothing elaborate or anything special.Just a clean traditional,which was built pretty much oob.
> Im just happy that I built something to contribute.


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Damaged said:


> Probly should have mentioned when I posted the pic.
> It aint nothing elaborate or anything special.Just a clean traditional,which was built pretty much oob.
> Im just happy that I built something to contribute.


what ever, we know it's gonna be something (SLAP YO MAMA CLEAN) LOL


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nothing great,heres my Interior so far,Im doing the seats in mettalic lavender diamond tuck


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

made sum fat whites for it :shocked:

here's alil update on my 57 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Sick work homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nothing great,heres my Interior so far,Im doing the seats in mettalic lavender diamond tuck
> View attachment 582600


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> made sum fat whites for it :shocked:
> 
> here's alil update on my 57 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Sick work homie





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :nicoderm::thumbsup:





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


TKS FELLAS uffin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:angry: Im not gonna make this one....
paint had a few flaws that I couldnt live with so I threw it in the pond :banghead:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :nicoderm::thumbsup:


Thanks bro,the rear seat so far


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> :angry: Im not gonna make this one....
> paint had a few flaws that I couldnt live with so I threw it in the pond :banghead:


U still have two weeks :uh: :twak:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm dropping out of this build as well, I'm going to do the rookie build instead.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Finished the BMF,thank God


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

boy






still go'n thru changes won't be nothin way out but it'll be clean :yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Finished the BMF,thank God
> View attachment 584085
> View attachment 584086


 paint look'n super wet Lorenzo nice :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

got sum work done interior and engine are done windows r in just need the chrome and sum minor details shood be done by this weekend i hope lol...... :biggrin:


THERE'S STILL ONE WEEK FELLAS HURRY UP GET UR LAST DETAILS IN FOR THOSE WHO R STILL IN IT :facepalm: :drama:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike.






I wanna finish this.







And this. Actually in th elast few days I've finished th eundies and most th emotor, it was painted and interior done by tingos bout this time last year.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> paint look'n super wet Lorenzo nice :thumbsup:


Thanks Dre!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

BiggDogg that 57 is looking killer,Dre the paints looking Great on yours too


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> got sum work done interior and engine are done windows r in just need the chrome and sum minor details shood be done by this weekend i hope lol...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> THERE'S STILL ONE WEEK FELLAS HURRY UP GET UR LAST DETAILS IN FOR THOSE WHO R STILL IN IT :facepalm: :drama:


fifty 7 look'n clean Big Dogg trunk full of funk huh :thumbsup: :thumbsup: still shoot'n for my 3 I got 2 for sho ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Lowridingmike.
> View attachment 584637
> I wanna finish this.
> 
> ...


we both got'em how long they been wait'n :roflmao: look'n good Mike


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Extra Wet ...






Certified Hype






sixty 6 Impala






I'm gonna pull thw white felt out,I'm not feel'n that shit


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats looking good Dre...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Sneaky G, we'll be ready for new years just gotta add her make up lol ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dre1only said:


> fifty 7 look'n clean Big Dogg trunk full of funk huh :thumbsup: :thumbsup: still shoot'n for my 3 I got 2 for sho ...


tks dre :nicoderm:



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> BiggDogg that 57 is looking killer,Dre the paints looking Great on yours too


tks homie uffin:




Dre1only said:


> Extra Wet ...
> View attachment 584693
> Certified Hype
> View attachment 584694
> ...


double sixes is looking badass dre :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

made a bumper kit for the 57 :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Bumper kit lookin good....like it came in a kit.....

Hopin to have my kits polished sometime this weekend:x:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Bumper kit lookin good....like it came in a kit.....
> 
> Hopin to have my kits polished sometime this weekend:x:


Tks coast 

Nope it didin bro i made it out of the 58 impala kit


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

same exact thing I was gonna do on the glass house looks good Big Dogg even thought about hit'n the 57 wagon with it uffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Lowridingmike.
> View attachment 584637
> I wanna finish this.
> 
> ...


Check my page for progress. Alot has been done. I'll keep updating regularly there/


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll have a finished project but it won't be my Deuce. Gonna be my last build for a while.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Im trying to get this Dodge done before the end of the year,so I figured il post it up in here and contribute another build.Hopefully it will keep me motivated to get it completed in time for show day.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice start Damaged I like how smooth it looks :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MADE SUM BLINDS AND PAINTED THE BUMPER KIT :nicoderm: :shocked:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

paint job on the 720 went south one me so im gonna try to finish an old tre i had going........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> paint job on the 720 went south one me so im gonna try to finish an old tre i had going........


U GOT IT BACK FROM JIMBO?? :dunno::dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> U GOT IT BACK FROM JIMBO?? :dunno::dunno:


no...i wish'd i did!......this was an older kit done awhile back a friend painted...lost interest in.....i happen to have these guts done from tingos that were for the tre jimbo was painting......i only have about a week to show up with something finished.....so i couldnt start totally over! im gonna pull up with something for the show off dammit!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> MADE SUM BLINDS AND PAINTED THE BUMPER KIT :nicoderm: :shocked:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> chingon wey


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X2:thumbsup: nice work bigdogg


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> MADE SUM BLINDS AND PAINTED THE BUMPER KIT :nicoderm: :shocked:


MAN!! Them blinds look awsome!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> MADE SUM BLINDS AND PAINTED THE BUMPER KIT :nicoderm: :shocked:


blinds and booty kit look bad ass bro!!!
forgot to throw a pic of the tre's top.........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TKS ALOT FELLAS COMPS APRECIATE IT JUST	TRYIN TO DO MY PART


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

57 58 look sick homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lowmodelr said:


> 57 58 look sick homie


Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ONE WEEK LEFT FELLAS HURRY AND FINISH WHAT TO U HAVE TO LOL...... THIS WILL BE OPEN TO OLDER BUILDS ASWELLL THE MORE PICS THE BETTER ALOT OF US WOOD LIKE TO SEE THEM BADASS BUILDS EVERYBODY HAS DONE OVER THE YRS SEE U GUYS ON NEW YEARS DAY TKS BIGGDOGG323 



NO PROJECTS PLEASE JUST FINISHED BUILDS


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> MADE SUM BLINDS AND PAINTED THE BUMPER KIT :nicoderm: :shocked:


damn! blinds and booty kit are looking bad ass bigdogg!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> paint job on the 720 went south one me so im gonna try to finish an old tre i had going........


nice!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Extra Wet ...
> View attachment 584693
> Certified Hype
> View attachment 584694
> ...


clean!!!uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Im trying to get this Dodge done before the end of the year,so I figured il post it up in here and contribute another build.Hopefully it will keep me motivated to get it completed in time for show day.


looking good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Interior so far.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

IT'S DONE SEE YALL NEW YEARS DAY :naughty: :drama:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> IT'S DONE SEE YALL NEW YEARS DAY:naughty: :drama:


:rofl:  :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Smh my body done but my pieces from chrome tech not in i might not make it smfh


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*WHAT UP Huffin:MIEZ?!!! HERE'S A LIL' SOMETHIN' JUST TO LET'CHA KNOW THAT I AIN'T BACKED OUT...SEE YA'LL NEXT TUE$DAY!!!*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COMING 1/1/2013 ''SUNSET PEOPLE 57'' :finger: :fool2:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *WHAT UP Huffin:MIEZ?!!! HERE'S A LIL' SOMETHIN' JUST TO LET'CHA KNOW THAT I AIN'T BACKED OUT...SEE YA'LL NEXT TUE$DAY!!!*


:shocked::shocked::shocked:  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *WHAT UP Huffin:MIEZ?!!! HERE'S A LIL' SOMETHIN' JUST TO LET'CHA KNOW THAT I AIN'T BACKED OUT...SEE YA'LL NEXT TUE$DAY!!!*


from what I can see Stan :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Last couple wip pics of the Dodge,will post completed pics show day.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *WHAT UP Huffin:MIEZ?!!! HERE'S A LIL' SOMETHIN' JUST TO LET'CHA KNOW THAT I AIN'T BACKED OUT...SEE YA'LL NEXT TUE$DAY!!!*


:thumbsup: uffin: :drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


bigdogg323 said:


> COMING 1/1/2013 ''SUNSET PEOPLE 57'' :finger: :fool2:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Last couple wip pics of the Dodge,will post completed pics show day.


Niceuffin:


----------



## teresi56 (Jan 31, 2012)

I never posted here before ........this is just a test........I would like to participate and show on NEW YEARS.......is it to late?.......thanks.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

teresi56 said:


> I never posted here before ........this is just a test........I would like to participate and show on NEW YEARS.......is it to late?.......thanks.


if its finished u can post it homie


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Well...I guess, its not gonna make it in time. Its done, but no color. Was hurt waiting on the franklin decals. Come to find out they were sent ways back. My babe packed it w some Christmas cards, I'm shitty lol..bout to put in some work tho! Franklin ink decals, high end product. Bout to put my car on another level.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Damaged said:


> Last couple wip pics of the Dodge,will post completed pics show day.



 looking forward to this one!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

just took the pics of the 57 there being uploaded here's a sneak peak :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> just took the pics of the 57 there being uploaded here's a sneak peak :biggrin: :naughty:


:buttkick::wave:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> just took the pics of the 57 there being uploaded here's a sneak peak :biggrin: :naughty:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

_Crunch Time*  Crunch Time :drama:crunch,crunch 
*_



































_CRUNCH ....... :squint:_


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

2 MORE DAYS FELLAS GET UR LAST DETAILS IN WHILE U CAN LOL....... HOPE TO SEE THOSE WHO JUMP ON THIS POST THIR SHIT UP IF.NOT OH WELL MAYBE NXT YR HAHAHAHA 


I WILL MAKE A NEW THREAD OR SHOOD WE POST OUR SHIT HERE WHAT DO YALL THINK LMK ASAP FELLAS


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> 2 MORE DAYS FELLAS GET UR LAST DETAILS IN WHILE U CAN LOL....... HOPE TO SEE THOSE WHO JUMP ON THIS POST THIR SHIT UP IF.NOT OH WELL MAYBE NXT YR HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> I WILL MAKE A NEW THREAD OR SHOOD WE POST OUR SHIT HERE WHAT DO YALL THINK LMK ASAP FELLAS


:thumbsup:

Taking pics of both my builds tonight,so il be ready to post my pics New Years day.
Only thing is I have to wait,as you guys in the states are a day behind us over here in Australia.
So technically I get an extra day 

I reckon make a new thread,that way its just a showcase of completed builds.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lol...... Ill make the thread a day b4 so u can post b4 us so u can be on time bro  just like everyone else on new yrs day 


But first let me get evryones in put first :shocked:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::dunno: ITS YOUR CALL BIG DOGG


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

IMO ..we should just post pics here homie......:dunno:when this thread gets old and i stumble upon it...u tellin me i gotta find a other thread to c pics:banghead::biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> IMO ..we should just post pics here homie......:dunno:when this thread gets old and i stumble upon it...u tellin me i gotta find a other thread to c pics:banghead::biggrin:


X2.....we should post finishers in this thread?!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup::dunno: ITS YOUR CALL BIG DOGG





COAST2COAST said:


> IMO ..we should just post pics here homie......:dunno:when this thread gets old and i stumble upon it...u tellin me i gotta find a other thread to c pics:banghead::biggrin:





hocknberry said:


> X2.....we should post finishers in this thread?!


FUCK IT POST UR SHIT HERE FELLAS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 










:drama::drama: :drama::drama:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> FUCK IT POST UR SHIT HERE FELLAS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 both look bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damaged said:


>


:shocked: chit hno: hno: cant wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chevyman1962 said:


> both look bad ass :thumbsup:


gracias homie uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:

I got one down, puttin the other together tomorrow:x:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

teresi56 said:


> I never posted here before ........this is just a test........I would like to participate and show on NEW YEARS.......is it to late?.......thanks.


Is this John Teresi ?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Damaged said:


>


That vato need to pull the covers lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

damn homies one of 'um ain't gonna make it I decided to take my time and get what I want out of it my bad but that what it is :dunno: I got 2 completed tho uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 587725
> View attachment 587726
> View attachment 587727
> View attachment 587732
> damn homies one of 'um ain't gonna make it I decided to take my time and get what I want out of it my bad but that what it is :dunno: I got 2 completed tho uffin:


:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

rollindeep408 said:


> That vato need to pull the covers lol












As soon as the clock hits midnight (5hrs away),il get homie to remove the cover.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: chit


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: chit


lol x2


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Damaged's New Years Show Off Build*

Happy New Years fella's.










As I mentioned in a previous post my build isnt anything special or elaborate just a clean traditional.
Wanted to keep the build somewhat simple so that I would finish in time and have something to contribute.
So enough of the bs here it is.

Revell 63 Impala lowrider kit,basically oob.













































































































Ditched the kit engine and replaced it with the engine out of AMT 67 Chevelle SS 396 kit.















































Thanks to Bigdogg for putting up this thread as it provided some motivation to get a build done.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

This build wasnt done for this thread,but I did get it completed in time to contribute and show in this thread.

Again nothing special just something different




























































































Cant wait to see everyone else's builds.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Those are damn clean for all black cars. Nice work bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lovin those Damaged,dunno If Ill make it,had some issues with the glass on the wagon that I had to scratch build.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lookin good Damaged as usual! I like the homie pullin back th ecar cover. I'm still cookin my new years event til this very minute. SHits looking goo dthough I'll tell ya'll that!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Happy New Years fella's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice builds Damaged detail looks good :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Damaged said:


> This build wasnt done for this thread,but I did get it completed in time to contribute and show in this thread.
> 
> Again nothing special just something different
> 
> ...


My homegirl use to drive one of these back in the day looks nice brah :h5:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Love the color como, and soooo clean.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Damaged said:


> Happy New Years fella's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great cars Dam...


----------



## teresi56 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello........this is a replica of a Ford F-100 Custom truck......I made a few changes........thanks for looking.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Happy New Years fella's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn so clean!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Damaged said:


> This build wasnt done for this thread,but I did get it completed in time to contribute and show in this thread.
> 
> Again nothing special just something different
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

teresi56 said:


> Hello........this is a replica of a Ford F-100 Custom truck......I made a few changes........thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked::wow: OH DAMN!!!:worship:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Happy New Years fella's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I vote for this is 1st place for cars.

*


teresi56 said:


> Hello........this is a replica of a Ford F-100 Custom truck......I made a few changes........thanks for looking.


*I vote for this is 1st place for trucks.

**I whatched this truck being built.....WOW he did it in like 2 month's. Here's his build thread on MCM.
http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=66633
*


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn fellas....nice work!!

Dude pullin the cover off.....now thats badass!!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Damaged said:


> Happy New Years fella's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! That is one incredibly neat and tidy build mate, love the amount of detail under the hood and in the trunk too, sweet paint, up to your usual standards, love it!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

teresi56 said:


> Hello........this is a replica of a Ford F-100 Custom truck......I made a few changes........thanks for looking.



What an incredible amount of custom body work, love what you have done with it, top job!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Those are damn clean for all black cars. Nice work bro


x2! sooo damn clean!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

teresi56 said:


> Hello........this is a replica of a Ford F-100 Custom truck......I made a few changes........thanks for looking.


that is INTENSE.. love it. great detailing :thumbsup:


----------



## teresi56 (Jan 31, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> Is this John Teresi ?


yes......."Happy New Year"


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Happy New Years fella's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a super clean,badass build Damaged...:worship:

Really love the cover pic...:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

62 IMPALA REVELL. 
ALL PAINT IS FROM A CAN. PATTERNED ROOF. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND MOTOR PLUMBED. ADJUSTABLE REAR SUSPENSION.
















































...

....THOUGHT I TOOK MORE PICS...GONNA TRY TO GET SOME OUTSIDE PICS TOMORROW


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> 62 IMPALA REVELL.
> ALL PAINT IS FROM A CAN. PATTERNED ROOF. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND MOTOR PLUMBED. ADJUSTABLE REAR SUSPENSION.
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked: damn coast thats bad ass!!! the gold looks great with that color!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## teresi56 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello......thank you for the kind comments......I got a new computer yesterday and just figured out how to post pictures without problems.......so here are few more pics of my truck......thanks for looking.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

66 IMPALA REVELL
PAINT IS FROM CANS. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND ENGINE PLUMBED . W/WIPERS SHAVED. FIBERGLASSED DASH, BACK OF FRONT SEATS, AND REAR DECK.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THATS IT IM NOT POSTING MINES :facepalm: :tears:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lots of nice builds so far...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

​''AVOCADO DELIGHT'' 61 IMPALA


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

you Guys are bad ass.. everybody gets down for sure!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats badass Frank...:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> ​''AVOCADO DELIGHT'' 61 IMPALA



:thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice...now post the 57:biggrin:


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Whole page is full of sick work nice job


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

teresi56 said:


> Hello........this is a replica of a Ford F-100 Custom truck......I made a few changes........thanks for looking.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> 62 IMPALA REVELL.
> ALL PAINT IS FROM A CAN. PATTERNED ROOF. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND MOTOR PLUMBED. ADJUSTABLE REAR SUSPENSION.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn coast. Shot looks good homie.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

teresi56 said:


> Hello......thank you for the kind comments......I got a new computer yesterday and just figured out how to post pictures without problems.......so here are few more pics of my truck......thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much better pics........very nice man.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> 66 IMPALA REVELL
> PAINT IS FROM CANS. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND ENGINE PLUMBED . W/WIPERS SHAVED. FIBERGLASSED DASH, BACK OF FRONT SEATS, AND REAR DECK.


Goddamn. Love it. Very very nice rid.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> ​''AVOCADO DELIGHT'' 61 IMPALA


Wow that is pimped.........love it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I couldnt get her done,the paint on the rear bumper still not dry,the glass wouldnt fit,but o well.The weathers fucked up and cold but sorry I couldnt make the deadline


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit still looks good homie. I like it alot.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Well I couldnt get her done,the paint on the rear bumper still not dry,the glass wouldnt fit,but o well.The weathers fucked up and cold but sorry I couldnt make the deadline
> View attachment 588110
> View attachment 588111


still looks bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

teresi56 said:


> Hello......thank you for the kind comments......I got a new computer yesterday and just figured out how to post pictures without problems.......so here are few more pics of my truck......thanks for looking.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

teresi56 said:


> Hello......thank you for the kind comments......I got a new computer yesterday and just figured out how to post pictures without problems.......so here are few more pics of my truck......thanks for looking.


amazed at all the detail work put into this truck!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

thats hella clean:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> 66 IMPALA REVELL
> PAINT IS FROM CANS. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND ENGINE PLUMBED . W/WIPERS SHAVED. FIBERGLASSED DASH, BACK OF FRONT SEATS, AND REAR DECK.


Bad ass!!! im liking that sun roof!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> still looks bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


Gracias homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> ​''AVOCADO DELIGHT'' 61 IMPALA


:wow: Hella clean!!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> 62 IMPALA REVELL.
> ALL PAINT IS FROM A CAN. PATTERNED ROOF. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND MOTOR PLUMBED. ADJUSTABLE REAR SUSPENSION.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice build Coast,pattern design on the roof looks good.Like the gold accents they go well with body colour.Cool trunk detail too.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

teresi56 said:


> Hello......thank you for the kind comments......I got a new computer yesterday and just figured out how to post pictures without problems.......so here are few more pics of my truck......thanks for looking.


This build is awesome
Also seen this built over on MCM forum,incredible amount of custom work and mods done in such a short time period.
Especially like all the detail work and how you replicated features from the 1:1.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> 66 IMPALA REVELL
> PAINT IS FROM CANS. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND ENGINE PLUMBED . W/WIPERS SHAVED. FIBERGLASSED DASH, BACK OF FRONT SEATS, AND REAR DECK.


Another nice build Coast,Good job on the pattern design too.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> ​''AVOCADO DELIGHT'' 61 IMPALA


Looks good Bigdogg, like all the detail work.

Where is the 57 ??


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Well I couldnt get her done,the paint on the rear bumper still not dry,the glass wouldnt fit,but o well.The weathers fucked up and cold but sorry I couldnt make the deadline
> View attachment 588110
> View attachment 588111


Like the paint job on this.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful stuff homies!!!!! Bigdogg that 61 is just outstanding..... 62... 66.. Really nice!!!! This time I didn't make it....had other things I had to handle...well keep them coming..pretty sure theres gonna be plenty of more impressive cars


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks alot to all you fella's that commented on my builds,as always the feedback is much appreciated.



Hope to see some more builds posted.

Tonio where you at ??


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

This is were I left off....just thought I should show...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Compton1964 said:


> This is were I left off....just thought I should show...


thats bad ass!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Compton1964 said:


> This is were I left off....just thought I should show...


:shocked: finish it homie u still have time left


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Compton1964 said:


> This is were I left off....just thought I should show...


that matha fucca is sweet,what up Compton


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

WOW!! CoastToCoast Impalas, SWEEEET , love those paint jobs man, and bigdog323, your Avocado Delight is superb, beautifully done men, They ROCK!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks fellas, happy new years.....still a couple hours to post them builts...glad i had somethin to show:h5:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol thanx homies..... I'm giving it a try but I doubt I'll make it...too many details I wanna add... I appreciate the words from you guys..


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

View attachment 588111
Damn this front endlooks so damn sinister....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Straight East Coast'n






















































Happy News Years to you Super Cool Brothers on Lay it Low 
most of yall know I build hoppers so here is Certified Hype Finally COmpleted,I was gonna redo the tail lights but that fucc'n glue won't let go so I figure betta safe then sorry :nicoderm:I'll post my wagon tomorrow ... or later today its still a new year ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Coast that 66 is badass,dre Certified Hype is clean as fuck!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

teresi56 said:


> Hello........this is a replica of a Ford F-100 Custom truck......I made a few changes........thanks for looking.


Now thats some bad ass custom work homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

FUCK!! photobucket shut me down!!! im in this bitch!! ill post my pretty blue tre later i guess?!


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

That blue impala is hella sick!! :cheesy:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Straight East Coast'n
> View attachment 588167
> View attachment 588168
> View attachment 588169
> ...


Looks good Dre, are you going to post up a vid to show how it functions doing the hopp


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> This is were I left off....just thought I should show...


Like the heavy flake paint job.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> 62 IMPALA REVELL.
> ALL PAINT IS FROM A CAN. PATTERNED ROOF. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND MOTOR PLUMBED. ADJUSTABLE REAR SUSPENSION.
> 
> 
> ...


OH HELL YEAH COAST 2 COAST :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> ​''AVOCADO DELIGHT'' 61 IMPALA


YALL LOOK'N REAL GOOD IN HERE I GOTTA STEP UP MY GAME :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> 66 IMPALA REVELL
> PAINT IS FROM CANS. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND ENGINE PLUMBED . W/WIPERS SHAVED. FIBERGLASSED DASH, BACK OF FRONT SEATS, AND REAR DECK.


GOTTA BUY ANOTHER 66 FOR A STATIC BUILD,NICE WORK HOMIE :h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Coast that 66 is badass,dre Certified Hype is clean as fuck!!


THANK YOU STILL TRY'N BRAH :biggrin:



Tin-Tin said:


> That blue impala is hella sick!! :cheesy:


THANKS TIN-TIN & WELCOME TO LAYITLOW :thumbsup:



Damaged said:


> Looks good Dre, are you going to post up a vid to show how it functions doing the hopp


YEP I GOTTA MAKE A NEW ONE I NEED TO INVEST IN SOME SERVOS TO GET THE BACK TO LOCK UP RIGHT THE FRONT IS ON A-ARMS FIRST ONE I BUILT LIKE THIS I'LL POST ONE UP LATER ... HAPPY NEW YEARS HOMIES :h5:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> ​''AVOCADO DELIGHT'' 61 IMPALA


BY THE TIME YOU FINISHED IT. CLEAN !!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> This is were I left off....just thought I should show...


This looks good homie.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Lac i did.....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PINK86REGAL said:


> Lac i did.....


there yah go!! looks good standing on 3!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i need better pics cuz my lighting sucks in the basement.....but at least i got to pull up!


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> 66 IMPALA REVELL
> PAINT IS FROM CANS. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND ENGINE PLUMBED . W/WIPERS SHAVED. FIBERGLASSED DASH, BACK OF FRONT SEATS, AND REAR DECK.


:worship:super sick bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> i need better pics cuz my lighting sucks in the basement.....but at least i got to pull up!


looks sweet hock i ikes it :thumbsup:


love the color also :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

PINK86REGAL said:


> Lac i did.....


came out badass jay :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THIS LAC NEEDS TO BE SEEN LIKE THIS uffin: HERE YA GO COMPTON


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Face108???? Where ya at??? It's D day homie lets see it! I left this site for almost 2 months and I'm here to see it, then ill be gone again, maybe lol. I have had a serious itch to hit the bench! I guess all the b.s. just got to me that bad. But me way lets see it!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> 62 IMPALA REVELL.
> ALL PAINT IS FROM A CAN. PATTERNED ROOF. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND MOTOR PLUMBED. ADJUSTABLE REAR SUSPENSION.
> 
> 
> ...


:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship: THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY :fool2:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

teresi56 said:


> Hello......thank you for the kind comments......I got a new computer yesterday and just figured out how to post pictures without problems.......so here are few more pics of my truck......thanks for looking.


 THIS IS JUST BADASS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> 66 IMPALA REVELL
> PAINT IS FROM CANS. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND ENGINE PLUMBED . W/WIPERS SHAVED. FIBERGLASSED DASH, BACK OF FRONT SEATS, AND REAR DECK.


BEAUTIFUL BRO :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

guts are hard to see in the pics.....thanks to TINGOS for the old skool hook up!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damaged said:


> Happy New Years fella's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS JUST SICK DAMAGED I LOVE IT NICE N CLEAN :worship::worship::worship: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damaged said:


> This build wasnt done for this thread,but I did get it completed in time to contribute and show in this thread.
> 
> Again nothing special just something different
> 
> ...


NICE N CLEAN :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dre1only said:


> Straight East Coast'n
> View attachment 588167
> View attachment 588168
> View attachment 588169
> ...


CERTIFIED HYPE CAME OUT SWEET DRE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CUSTOM MADE CONTINENTAL KIT









CUSTOM MADE 13'' DAYTONS 










CUSTOM MADE SANCO STYLE BLINDS 


















PHOTOETCH GRILL AND EMBLEMS 





















''SUNSET PEOPLE'' 57 CHEVY BEL AIR HT :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> CUSTOM MADE CONTINENTAL KIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...




looks real nice Big Dogg I dig'n the 61 to homie ...


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

teresi56 said:


> Hello........this is a replica of a Ford F-100 Custom truck......I made a few changes........thanks for looking.


 Nice work


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> guts are hard to see in the pics.....thanks to TINGOS for the old skool hook up!


yeah Hock The 63 is lookin good I like the color shades in the top ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

PINK86REGAL said:


> Lac i did.....


Look'n good homie just wish the pics were bigger :dunno:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good guys.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> CUSTOM MADE CONTINENTAL KIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: wow!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Straight East Coast'n
> View attachment 588167
> View attachment 588168
> View attachment 588169
> ...


:shocked:66 came out real clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

57s r lookin good ....nice detail work bigdogg....really lovin the connie kit:thumbsup:looks right at home..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

PINK86REGAL said:


> Lac i did.....


clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> i need better pics cuz my lighting sucks in the basement.....but at least i got to pull up!


looking good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Well I couldnt get her done,the paint on the rear bumper still not dry,the glass wouldnt fit,but o well.The weathers fucked up and cold but sorry I couldnt make the deadline
> View attachment 588110
> View attachment 588111


You still killed Kenny! YOU BASTARD! 

There is way to many cars (and trucks) to comment on...everybody really got down... But i got to give a shout our to 
CERT HYPE! because we have all been waiting for that for like,, forever and it turned out to be a bad ass 66... FUCK? nOW i WANT TO COMMENT ON ALL THE CAR'S... but I wont,,, YOU GUY'S KILLED KENNY,, YOU BASTARDS!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

COAST2COAST said:


> 62 IMPALA REVELL.
> ALL PAINT IS FROM A CAN. PATTERNED ROOF. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND MOTOR PLUMBED. ADJUSTABLE REAR SUSPENSION.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

teresi56 said:


> yes......."Happy New Year"


Cool awsome build as usual . Cool that your on layitlow


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

All I can say is wow everyone killed it nice work I can't decide wich is my favorite ................really close


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanx bigdogg for fixin my pics....and everyone else..those cars look bad ass


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

POST UR NAME IF UR IN

sneekyg909
CHR1S619
face108
Met8to
Hydrohype
Darkside Customs
BIG $TANN870
Tonioseven
Raise Up
dtkh22
Trendsetta 68
LUXMAN
godsmacked

Wonder what happened to the rest of the people on the list :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

POST UR NAME IF UR IN

sneekyg909
CHR1S619
face108
Met8to
Hydrohype
Darkside Customs
BIG $TANN870
Tonioseven
Raise Up
dtkh22
Trendsetta 68
LUXMAN
godsmacked
Hocknberry

i got left out from the list.......you mad at me?! LOL!​


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lol..... Hey i took out the ones that finished bro


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

WOW!! Just so many AWSOME AWSOME builds, in stead of commenting on every single one, and taking up a whole page, i'm giving every one of you GUYS a BLOODY BIG :thumbsup:

​WICKED!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn . . . All you guys pulled out clean in a major way!!! bigdog that lac is serious bro .pics of my64 tomorow . . .


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nothing special


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Still looks awesome,dude:thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> CERTIFIED HYPE CAME OUT SWEET DRE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks Big Dogg


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> Lol..... Hey i took out the ones that finished bro


 :roflmao: hell this looks good compared to king of the streets that shit turnt into a joke i think im gonna do house calls on those who are no show :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

blackbeard1 said:


> Nothing special





blackbeard1 said:


>





blackbeard1 said:


>


damn this is clean as fuck :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> damn this is clean as fuck :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


x2!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO PARTICIPATED IN THE SHOW OFF ALL THE BUILDS WER OFF THE HOOK HOPEFULLY WE CAN DO IT AGAIN NXT YR 
THANK YOU AGAIN FELLAS :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship: 

BIGDOGG323 :nicoderm:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Still looks awesome,dude:thumbsup:





bigdogg323 said:


> damn this is clean as fuck :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> x2!!!
> :thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> YALL LOOK'N REAL GOOD IN HERE I GOTTA STEP UP MY GAME :facepalm:


Didnt finish but left off here


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> POST UR NAME IF UR IN
> 
> sneekyg909
> CHR1S619
> ...


WHAT CHUUU TALKIN BOUT WILLIS? 

HOW IS MY NAME ON THE UN-FINISHED LIST? (i FINISHED MY STATIC CAR FOR THIS A MONTH AGO) EVEN THOUGH i SAID i WOULD NOT FINISH IN TIME? i FINISHED ANYWAY.. 









































AND I GOT TWO HOPPERS DONE BEFORE THE NEW YEARS DEAD LINE...JUST HAVE'NT PUT THEM ON THE SWITCH YET.. THE THIRD HOPPER IS GOING THROUGH A LITTLE DELAY IN THE WINDSHIELD..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> :roflmao: hell this looks good compared to king of the streets that shit turnt into a joke i think im gonna do house calls on those who are no show :roflmao:



WHAT CHUUUU TALKIN BOUT WILLUS? JUST COME WIT THE HOUSE CALL, yOU KNOW YOUR MORE THAN WELCOM TO JUMP YOUR 

SHIT IN OUR HOUSE IF YOU FEEL LIKE NOBODY IS KICKING IT ON THE HOPPER THREAD.. YOU KNOW WE HIT THAT THREAD AT LEAST 

ONCE DAILY? i JUST HAVE HAVE'NT BEEN HOPPIN ANY CARS OR TALKING ALLOT,, BECAUSE OF THOSE NEW FOOLS TRYING TO 

CLOWN WITH THOSE DIE CAST TALKING DOWN TO ALL THE PLASTIC 1/25 HOPPERS... i JUST DONT HAVE TO STOMACH TO FUCK 

WITH THE DRAMA ANYMORE, UNTIL i CAN COME WITH SOMETHING THAT IS (HATER PROOF) FOR DEM DIE-CAST BOYS!



























DRE I've been to lazy to clear off my work table to film a hop.lol so I will go to the park tomorrow and film on a bench..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Okay heres the hoppers..

I dunno why all the colors are all fucke daround in my ghetto as videos but here ya'll go, impala street, 61 radical, and regal ls all on the bumper.. regal and impala are well over 6"+


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Srry I'm late, went to bed early with a splitting headache after rearanging my crib.. woke up like 4 in the mornign with an even worse headache. took these, didn't work







GOt pissed wen tot the store, ahh finally some relief!







Then finished my lightshow. Srry th epics suck my camera is fuckin crap.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

These two cars were supposed to be done as well by today.. Ifailed.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> WHAT CHUUUU TALKIN BOUT WILLUS? JUST COME WIT THE HOUSE CALL, yOU KNOW YOUR MORE THAN WELCOM TO JUMP YOUR
> 
> SHIT IN OUR HOUSE IF YOU FEEL LIKE NOBODY IS KICKING IT ON THE HOPPER THREAD.. YOU KNOW WE HIT THAT THREAD AT LEAST
> 
> ...


Hydro we know who the die hard hoppers are that stay build'n for the king of the streets don't worry about the die cast boys they know they gotta come 1:25 plastic to see us ...



Lowridingmike said:


> Okay heres the hoppers..
> 
> I dunno why all the colors are all fucke daround in my ghetto as videos but here ya'll go, impala street, 61 radical, and regal ls all on the bumper.. regal and impala are well over 6"+


Mike the the ls got potential but you could've strung him back up for a better vid yo 61 was a quickeeeeeee she wouldn't give you a second chance the duece was put'n on the show ... well I'll post Certified Hype after I get the motor back in I burnt it out get'n it ready for the vid last nite and the wife jacked me for my lap top and a tease China Blue ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Srry brah I was rushin tryna get this shit done b4 I lost the camera battery. After the regal broke I was like fuckit. I tjust strung the 61 and 62 up. The 61 only got one lick b/c I didn't feel liek stringing shit up just to break it again... The deuce can hopp all day w/o breakin a string where it doens't have as much power.. But the string had been on that regal for quite a few licks already or else I prolly would've hit it a fe wmore times just b/c nobody's ever seen it hop before...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*pinche Frankie*



bigdogg323 said:


> CUSTOM MADE CONTINENTAL KIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 588313
> View attachment 588314
> View attachment 588315
> View attachment 588316
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> i need better pics cuz my lighting sucks in the basement.....but at least i got to pull up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

some incredible builds all around fellas!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Srry brah I was rushin tryna get this shit done b4 I lost the camera battery. After the regal broke I was like fuckit. I tjust strung the 61 and 62 up. The 61 only got one lick b/c I didn't feel liek stringing shit up just to break it again... The deuce can hopp all day w/o breakin a string where it doens't have as much power.. But the string had been on that regal for quite a few licks already or else I prolly would've hit it a fe wmore times just b/c nobody's ever seen it hop before...


I can dig it fam,jus wonder'n what made you change up its cool homie ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

face108 said:


> Didnt finish but left off here


bad ass paint job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm proud of all the members who have posted here. The qualiy of everyones work is amazing. The gentlement of layitlow have shown out both here an don facebook for th enew year! Congras on all your builds guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

face108 said:


> Didnt finish but left off here


Oh shit that car is familiar!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> WHAT CHUUU TALKIN BOUT WILLIS?
> 
> HOW IS MY NAME ON THE UN-FINISHED LIST? (i FINISHED MY STATIC CAR FOR THIS A MONTH AGO) EVEN THOUGH i SAID i WOULD NOT FINISH IN TIME? i FINISHED ANYWAY..
> 
> ...





Hydrohype said:


> WHAT CHUUU TALKIN BOUT WILLIS?
> 
> HOW IS MY NAME ON THE UN-FINISHED LIST? (i FINISHED MY STATIC CAR FOR THIS A MONTH AGO) EVEN THOUGH i SAID i WOULD NOT FINISH IN TIME? i FINISHED ANYWAY..
> 
> ...


looks clean hydro diggin it


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Mike! That LS is killin hydro omfg botg 65s is off the chain! And dont worry bout them fools talkin mess bout plastic hoppers die cast can get the bizness too!! They gotta see me before they even talk shit about swangin anythang lmao .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Soon as these pics load im bustin the game wide open , i havent seen a 64 in here yet .but i got sumthin foe em , hold on real quick loc . . .


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Luxman well what it do we got something on all leavels we got small diecast to . Me and 2 other homies made a 5 min video and another no body saying nothing


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> 62 IMPALA REVELL.
> ALL PAINT IS FROM A CAN. PATTERNED ROOF. OPENED DOORS AND TRUNK. HYDROS AND MOTOR PLUMBED. ADJUSTABLE REAR SUSPENSION.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Copper, testors enamel


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I got my build done before Midnight but I have no way of posting it up right now. I'll post it up this weekend. It ain't my Deuce but it's a completed build.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> Mike! That LS is killin hydro omfg botg 65s is off the chain! And dont worry bout them fools talkin mess bout plastic hoppers die cast can get the bizness too!! They gotta see me before they even talk shit about swangin anythang lmao .


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROKOBE5Hyuk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
What it do Luxman we got 1/24 scale die cast too


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> Dre1only said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 588313
> ...


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Amazing work guys its a real treat flippin thru this thread


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

face108 said:


> Didnt finish but left off here










whatcha gonna do with it Face them diego boys still wanna swang,look'n good homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> These two cars were supposed to be done as well by today.. Ifailed.
> View attachment 588869
> 
> View attachment 588870


Cutlass looks nice but I guess aqua boogie gonna stay on the back burner tho I don't know why it happens but it does :dunno:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROKOBE5Hyuk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> What it do Luxman we got 1/24 scale die cast too


Thats wusup i got sum thangs in the works. Cant get this damn photobucket to work so i guess i will try youtube. Glad to see more people hoppin tho


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a car doing 10 inches not bunny hopping you know how d4l do it sd not ready to fuck with us this la lol if they try you just call me and mike you said you want to hop lwts do it them cars not ready I got the rag 5


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> whatcha gonna do with it Face them diego boys still wanna swang,look'n good homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 right right what you going to do face


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Luxman I did not know what happen to you last they told me you was in the lab going hard for new years what's happen


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> right right what you going to do face


You already kno im making it a hopper soon as i get my pieces i had to put my wheels back on some thing too ill be posting videos soon


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Oh shit that car is familiar!


Yup definately familiar.. I love that car!










LUXMAN said:


> Mike! That LS is killin hydro omfg botg 65s is off the chain! And dont worry bout them fools talkin mess bout plastic hoppers die cast can get the bizness too!! They gotta see me before they even talk shit about swangin anythang lmao .


THanks brah, you can't cuy style, some are born with it. I dunno of any that hop diecasts though.



Dre1only said:


> Cutlass looks nice but I guess aqua boogie gonna stay on the back burner tho I don't know why it happens but it does :dunno:


I dunno, I think its the interior/trunk setup tha tintimidates me. I know it needs alot of work an dI'm never up to it. Even if I end up doing more work on other cars.. The cutlass I dunno if its gonna be cricket style of street. Thats all thats keeping me from finishing it, I got everythign for it..



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I have a car doing 10 inches not bunny hopping you know how d4l do it sd not ready to fuck with us this la lol if they try you just call me and mike you said you want to hop lwts do it them cars not ready I got the rag 5


Sucka you got served. If he came at me with that car and I was you I'd just keep it 100, you got served and his even looked better doin it. His cage wasn't so 12th century lookin.. jus sayin.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=589681&stc=1&d=1357234834

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=589682&stc=1&d=1357234997


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> Thats wusup i got sum thangs in the works. Cant get this damn photobucket to work so i guess i will try youtube. Glad to see more people hoppin tho


Them diecast boy. 1.24 scale what it do we got more just made a quick video for you and hydro


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I have a car doing 10 inches not bunny hopping you know how d4l do it sd not ready to fuck with us this la lol if they try you just call me and mike you said you want to hop lwts do it them cars not ready I got the rag 5


We got monsters over here. anything goes in SD !!!! DAGIO HAS THE hottest models in CA


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lux....that color looks good with gold


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> CUSTOM MADE CONTINENTAL KIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Excellent build Bigdogg, mega detail work and clean as.



Dre1only said:


> View attachment 588313
> View attachment 588314
> View attachment 588315
> View attachment 588316
> ...


Nice, engine is cool and interior looks good. 



blackbeard1 said:


> Nothing special


:thumbsup: looks good painted that colour



Tonioseven said:


> I got my build done before Midnight but I have no way of posting it up right now. I'll post it up this weekend. It ain't my Deuce but it's a completed build.


 Look forward to seeing your build.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> Lux....that color looks good with gold


Thanx bro, same true for your duece!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*all of these builds are amazing homies !!!!!!!*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

x10 to the 3rd power :h5:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

face108 said:


> You already kno im making it a hopper soon as i get my pieces i had to put my wheels back on some thing too ill be posting videos soon


ty face cant wait to see you out my boy i know you will be doing more inches 2


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> We got monsters over here. anything goes in SD !!!! DAGIO HAS THE hottest models in CA



lmao my boy they are in ca but pasadena ca for the hottest models we can hop for the title


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Sucka you got served. If he came at me with that car and I was you I'd just keep it 100, you got served and his even looked better doin it. His cage wasn't so 12th century lookin.. jus sayin.

lol so you sucking met now help his dad out with some cash then so we can hop and look at all y'all cars 2 years back b4 i broke y'all off where was your wheels?????? you not even a hopper but you copying are shit what a joke


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=589681&stc=1&d=1357234834
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=589682&stc=1&d=1357234997


bad ass!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lmao my boy they are in ca but pasadena ca for the hottest models we can hop for the title


We got to san Diego vs pasadena for the title


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

My New Year's day buildoff project. Monogram '55 Ford F-100. Had it done in time but didn't have a way to post the pictures.


































Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> My New Year's day buildoff project. Monogram '55 Ford F-100. Had it done in time but didn't have a way to post the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawg, I'm lovin this! Looks real good!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Sucka you got served. If he came at me with that car and I was you I'd just keep it 100, you got served and his even looked better doin it. His cage wasn't so 12th century lookin.. jus sayin.
> 
> lol so you sucking met now help his dad out with some cash then so we can hop and look at all y'all cars 2 years back b4 i broke y'all off where was your wheels?????? you not even a hopper but you copying are shit what a joke


You copied a real car, don't act like you innovated some shit but pure partyard power. You'll never get a hop against any of the real hoppers here with those buckets mayne, I don't blame met's dad. I ain't gotta cheerlead but that IS who brok eyou off at your own game. I broke you off at mine which is clean and working. Guess I'm doing something right if I got haters. pull up w/e you ready I got new vid plus more uploading now.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> My New Year's day buildoff project. Monogram '55 Ford F-100. Had it done in time but didn't have a way to post the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Tonio all the down to the rusted bolts in the wood bumper :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Click here and click on first video you see.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/349.../515369241818387/?notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


> My New Year's day buildoff project. Monogram '55 Ford F-100. Had it done in time but didn't have a way to post the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spectacular to me,love this style of build


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:worship:All Great Builds...

Glad to see so many of you finished...:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

good lookin out on the pics sneeky!! :h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

THANKS SNEEKY G MOST APPRECIATED :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

It wasn't what I wanted to get complete but I needed to get it done anyway.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> good lookin out on the pics sneeky!! :h5:


:h5:



Dre1only said:


> THANKS SNEEKY G MOST APPRECIATED :thumbsup:


:h5:



Tonioseven said:


> It wasn't what I wanted to get complete but I needed to get it done anyway.


Its still a cool build...:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, these builds are looking awesome!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> My New Year's day buildoff project. Monogram '55 Ford F-100. Had it done in time but didn't have a way to post the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


came out clean!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Good lookin builds up in here fellas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> My New Year's day buildoff project. Monogram '55 Ford F-100. Had it done in time but didn't have a way to post the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS SWEET TONY I LIKES IT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> Lol..... Hey i took out the ones that finished bro


 :roflmao: hell this looks good compared to king of the streets that shit turnt into a joke i think im gonna do house calls on those who are no show :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked:


lol, nice avatar Big Dogg


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dre1only said:


> lol, nice avatar Big Dogg


Tks homie


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> :roflmao: hell this looks good compared to king of the streets that shit turnt into a joke *i think im gonna do house calls on those who are no show :roflmao:*


*

*hno:I really wanted to finish with everyone but my paint had a lil speck of something that kept bugging me
so I had to throw it in the pond and with the holidays n family I had no time to finish.

Im still waiting on a package from Chrometech U.S.A. so I can finish this build.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Smh me too they just called me and said it will be ready by friday


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> [/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]hno:I really wanted to finish with everyone but my paint had a lil speck of something that kept bugging me
> so I had to throw it in the pond and with the holidays n family I had no time to finish.
> 
> Im still waiting on a package from Chrometech U.S.A. so I can finish this build.


 me and you Sneeky G we cool I'm speaking of model hoppers king of the streets plus I know you do your thang homie I'm talk'n bout the king of the streets thread started by Art2Roll don't even know how it survived 82 pages ...



face108 said:


> Smh me too they just called me and said it will be ready by friday


Face what it do homie you already know I ain't trip'n on you cuz I know you got whips you gotta put together 3 attemps for hop'n failed full of shit wanna be hoppers I ain't no threat just a voice :squint:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

wat up Dre They gonna hop a lil better next time i put a video up to much flipping on 2 of my cars my 85 impala was the best hop so far but that even flipped smfh


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*SORRY FOR THE DELAY HMIEZ!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*BIGG $HOUT-OUT TO EVERYBODY THAT PARTICIPATED WIT' THIZ BUILD-OFF!!! EVERY BUILD THAT WAS ENTERED KICKED A$$ BIGG TIME!!!*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *SORRY FOR THE DELAY HMIEZ!!!*


excellent work Bigg Stan :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X2.....nice rides homie


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Good VID BRO I SEE U:nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

GREAT work in here!!! trips me out to see so much talent on this site.

I started my build on T-givings day, finished it bout a wk ago. Which is actually pretty good time for me, seeing i never finish em.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *SORRY FOR THE DELAY HMIEZ!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

1/1/14 part 2 :naughty:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> 1/1/14 part 2 :naughty:


 que que? what you got up your sleeve homie? :uh: that looks real good!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

jojo in VV said:


> que que? what you got up your sleeve homie? :uh: that looks real good!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> 1/1/14 part 2 :naughty:


dammmmmm sic!


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Say Dog, don't you mean to post here? http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/370836-new-years-day-show-off-2-a.html


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

wisdonm said:


> Say Dog, don't you mean to post here? http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/370836-new-years-day-show-off-2-a.html


:yes:


----------

